
The Athletes Who Train with Soda - arch_stanton
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-athletes-who-train-with-soda-1418152993?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks
======
viggity
Edit: since my original link wasn't working:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Athletes+Who+Train+With+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Athletes+Who+Train+With+Soda)

Click on the first link, it'll get you through the paywall.

~~~
wcunning
That's not working for me. Do you have suggestions?

~~~
viggity
hmmm... weird.... well, just click on the first link:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Athletes+Who+Train+With+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=The+Athletes+Who+Train+With+Soda)

~~~
wcunning
That does work, if I actually come from the google page. I'm somewhat
disturbed that that's necessary... Thanks for the help though.

------
yournemesis
Boom! Paywall.

